# Something that has been helping me with recovery.



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

Something that has been helping me speed up my recovery 019320392023 times faster then i ever thought...

one a day mens vitamins(all the daily supplements/vitamins you need) 
Natural Fish Oil Tablets(amazing)
The Holy Bible(never belived in religion untill i started questioining how/why we are here as a species)
Praying(helps alot for some reason)
Sit ups/push ups/running.... no weights needed i am starting to feel connected to my body again im starting to hold myself up high and not be such a downer i do sit ups/push ups when i wake up in the morning and about 2 hours before i go to sleep. i run 3 days a week and i start swimming for college on the 19th







.... ive been doing this for about 3 days now and i feel about 90 percent back to my old self.. i still get some thoughts but for most of the day i feel normal.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> Something that has been helping me speed up my recovery 019320392023 times faster then i ever thought...
> 
> one a day mens vitamins(all the daily supplements/vitamins you need)
> Natural Fish Oil Tablets(amazing)
> ...


Yeahhh Dustyyy!!!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

dustyn916 said:


> Sit ups/push ups/running.... no weights needed i am starting to feel connected to my body again


we have the same method. i am glad that it also works for you.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://socialitelife.com/shirtless_sean_farris_flaunts_his_chest_on_mens_health-12-2009

great workout method. i think really working out/healthy living can cure this shit.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Yeahhh Dustyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thatfatguy (Dec 26, 2010)

I really love how almost all of this tool for helping him recover lies within you like Prayer, reading the bible, and working out. School also starts on the 19th for me and that's giving me a lot of positive excitement while keeping my mind off of DP. So i'm sure that aspect of school starting is also helping with DP.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea those things also helped me i really need to exercise again


----------



## mosuccess (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Also being active in social life and be with friends lessen the depression. And YES! Exercise!


----------

